

Imageoptimiser: Post Mortem of a GitHub Bob - skattyadz
http://port3000.co.uk/imageoptimiser-post-mortem-of-a-github-bot

======
timestretch
This is pretty clever, and made me smile.

I'm not wild about the idea of weeding through bot generated pull requests.
But, I like the idea of making tools like this available through GitHub.

It would be cool if GitHub provided a static analysis tools to find bugs,
leaks, and security issues in uploaded code. Clang is updated pretty
frequently and it would be cool to see new results against all repos when it
is updated. Generating pull requests would make it easy to fix issues
discovered too.

